# AR Scope/Sight??



## harwood39 (Nov 25, 2008)

Ok guys. I just picked up a DPMS AP4 carbine in a .223/5.56mm. It has the A3 flat top wtih removable carry handle. I would like a scope mounted on it and i am guesing just get a riser mount. But also what do i get for a scope?? I want one that can take abuse, gather light, and not fog in crap conditions. I will be using it for coyotes and pdogs.

Also i do eventually plan on getting a holosight for her too. but that most likely will be later as i am sure those are not good for yotes.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

spend more than you think you should. Leupold or nikon on a budget, nightforce if you can afford it. You could do an aimpoint + magnifier and shoot poa/poi out to 300 with the right load. also a trijicon with a dr optic on it would give you the long range / close range flexibility.

what ever you do get good mounts. check out larue tactical for mounts. the repeatability is unmatched.


----------



## harwood39 (Nov 25, 2008)

What trijicon optic?? The aimpoint and magnifier i have been thinkin about for a while.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

I have about the same gun in a Bushmaster. I removed the carry handle and used medium rise ARMS Throw lever rings/mounts to mount my Leupold Mark 4 1.5X5 Scope.

These mounts work great and allow you to swap out optics and have a return to "zero" (atleast real close). I just bought a set of Leupold QRW rings/mounts for about 1/3 the money for another rifle...I'll buy ARMS the next time.

Here is a link:
http://www.armsmounts.com/default.asp?m ... =rings&id=[hsh]22%20M

The Leupold Mark 4 is a great scope but a little on the pricey side...I have used it on 5x and killed a lot of prairie dogs at 200 yards or less. It is built for the military so it will hold up to just about anything.

I just bought a Weaver 4.5X14 Grand Slam Tactical for my FNAR; good scope and has enough power for prairie dogs out past 300 yards. Not as rugged as the Leupold Mark 4 but about 1/3 the cash of a comparable Mark 4.

Leupold does offer the Mark 2 Tactical in a 4-12x(around $600) which would be a darn nice scope mounted on a set of ARMs Mounts/Rings for your rifle.

Hope that helped a little...


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

One thing I forgot to mention about the A.R.M.S throw lever rings is that they come in 30mm not 1"; so if you buy a scope that is not 30mm you need to get a set of spacers.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

depending on what you prefer for mag and reticle, I like the TA31

If you have a.r.m.s. don't buy a larue, it will be too expensive to swap them all out. There is no comparison.

There is a published test out there with a larue scope mount taken off and reset after each of ten shots x 3. I believe each group was under .75". The stuff is bulletproof.


----------



## Ruthless (Nov 6, 2008)

Trijicon ACOG scopes are awesome if you are going to war with a horde of zombies but they are not much use on prairie dogs past 200 yards; even with the right reticle. They are rugged, well built, and designed for battle not necessarily hunting.

The problem is that 4x or less is just not enough to hit prairie dogs or coyotes consistantly over 200 yards; for most of us. I have a 5x max power on my AR and 200 yards is about it. On my prairie dog rifle I have a 20x scope and it sure does help finding them when they get out there. I think 4-12x is about perfect on an AR; for most applications. Drop it down to 4x for up close and personal and max it out to find the little praire dogs out there at 300 yards.

AIM Points/red dot are great for quick target acquisition but tend to block out small targets at longer ranges. They are great on larger targets, ie zombies etc, but not great when out hunting, IMO. But there is nothing wrong with having both a red dot and a hunting scope for your AR. That is what't great about the AR....you can customize it in every way.

And don't forget about getting good mounts...for whatever you decide on.


----------



## striped1 (Aug 17, 2005)

absolutely correct about p-dogs and low mag, but for coyotes, my ar / aimpoint combo out to 300 is poa/poi. a trij would extend that another 1-150 max depending on conditions.


----------



## wmmichael20 (Dec 19, 2007)

I also have the same style rifle as u but in a armalite I just used leopold see through mounts and I put a 3-9x50 leopold on it but I only got it for predator hunting my p-dog and wood chuck rifle has a 8.5-25 x50 mueller eradacator on it


----------



## PredatorCaller (Mar 13, 2009)

harwood39 said:


> Ok guys. I just picked up a DPMS AP4 carbine in a .223/5.56mm. It has the A3 flat top wtih removable carry handle. I would like a scope mounted on it and i am guesing just get a riser mount. But also what do i get for a scope?? I want one that can take abuse, gather light, and not fog in crap conditions. I will be using it for coyotes and pdogs.
> 
> Also i do eventually plan on getting a holosight for her too. but that most likely will be later as i am sure those are not good for yotes.


The Burris Signature 1 1/2 to 6 power is a great scope for your AR-15. When you call in a pack of coyotes and have to make a running shot, the 1 1/2 power has an excellent field of view as far as keeping the coyote in the crosshairs.

PredatorCaller


----------

